# Cat in the Snow!



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

When I lived in the boonies, my cats got to spend all the time they wanted outside(they had a kitty door to come and go) but since moving to a more suburban area I've kept them mostly indoors(except for Houdini who lives up to his name and occasionally manages to jimmy open an unlocked door or window). But the one thing that my boys love most about the outside is playing in the snow. They're Maine ***** so I guess it's just in their blood. So once in a while when we get snow, I'll open up the back door and give them a chance to play in it on the porch. Today we're getting a doozy and I got a cute video of Houdini chasing snowflakes so I thought I'd share!





Baby(who is also aptly named for his picky/needy behavior) prefers when it's just an inch or two of snow. He decided that there was too much to bother with.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Houdini looks like he absolutely belongs in that snow! I love maine *****; they have to be my favorite kind of cat. I rescued a little orange kitten from the river once that turned out to be a massive (and by massive I mean he probably weighed 20 pounds or more) maine ****. Unfortunately, where we were living at the time it was pretty much just hot all the time, so I had to keep him clipped. He would end up looking like a little lion


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

He's certainly convinced that he belongs in it. I know when we have snow before I even get out of bed most mornings because he'll jump on me as soon as he sees me moving around and start chirping and mewling all excited. Then he races up the stairs faster than a kid to the tree Christmas morning and starts pawing at the back door, crying and carrying on until I relent and let him out. 

Both of my boys are pretty massive. I haven't gotten their exact weight recently but Houdini is pretty close to twenty pounds and I think Baby tips the scale right over. My roommate in the boonies had four and five year old sons that grew up with the cats since they were kittens. They used to sling the cats over their shoulders and haul them around, it was hilarious to watch when the cats started getting big. 

I might end up having to shave my boys this summer, it gets hotter at our new house because we don't have all the trees keeping us shady and cool as we did before. It's kind of sad to see all that fur go but you have to keep the big boys cool! Do you have any pictures of your old clipped kitty? Did you clip his hair yourself or take him to a groomer? I'm having a hard time finding a local groomer that's willing to tackle going at a 20+ pound not very happy cat with clippers. lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't have any unfortunately :/ But I used pet clippers and got most of his torso and about half of his tail and around his little tush. He had a lot longer hair than your two, so he'd end up all matted with stickers and god knows what else if I didn't at least do his stomach and backside. Sebastian was so laid back, he'd just lay there and purr while he was being clipped. I did it while I lived with my parents and then they tried to take it up when I left and couldn't manage it. Since he was an outdoor cat in central Texas, not being clipped was just not going to work, so they rehomed him with someone who could keep him inside which I'm sure he's absolutely loving.


----------

